# Cellcore



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Who uses it? I've allways been anti cell core PVC, but doing my first job with it now. Thinking of going to it on my remodels for building drains and vents, but staying with pressure for building sewers. Anyone ever have issues with cell core?


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We use it on residential top outs, for venting mostly. It is definitely much weaker stuff, but I can't say that we've had any problems with it once installed.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've refused to use it in the past, but my supplier told me the other day when they where out of pressure that I was the only Plumber besides like two other guys still using pressure.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always been a solid core plumber.. I have a little bit of foam core I'm working through.. I've never had any problems with it but I like to use the best quality material I can.. So here soon it's back to solid core.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I've refused to use it in the past, but my supplier told me the other day when they where out of pressure that I was the only Plumber besides like two other guys still using pressure.


I remember having to get a piece of sch40 in an emergency from a fellow plumber when no one had anything but cell core. (thanks Will :thumbup: )

After reading of cell core failures where the PVC coating cracked and seeing the overall weakness of the pipe, I refuse to buy it. Sch40 only for us.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*cellcore*

used a lot of it over the years both venting and drain lines
coming from an abs background I like it as it is easy to cut with my trusty reed tc 2 cutter also like the fact that like abs I can flex it and use a much longer piece with out coupling over the years I might have had 1 problem with a length of pipe


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

My opinion is that, properly installed, I can use any kind of code-approved pipe and expect to not have failures. I have seen failures of almost every kind of pipe made, but it always seemed to be an error on the part of the installer.

I will say that I live in an area with stable soils that do not move. I'm not sure that I'd be of the same opinion if I lived in an area that has shrink/swell clays, or other soils that move a lot. I'm sure that makes a difference.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Used it for 25 years on residential new work with no problems on dwv...but the weather here is mild..anyway...zero problems.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Glueing the face end of the pipe before inserting into fitting will reduce the chance of leaks when testing. Especially on C.O. tees where air has chance of escaping... 4 story 12 ft floors held water test for me when joints were glued properly.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If the pipe is beveled and reamed, primed and glued properly, and installed with supports so there is no stress on the pipe and fittings, it works great. Every plastic failure I have seen, whether CPVC, DWV PVC, and Sched. 80 PVC was from installation error.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used it since I started plumbing. When I started I didn't know there was a difference. Never have issues with it


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have installed what seems like endless miles of it over the years, and oversaw installation of truly endless miles of cellcore. 

It is OK, but you will have more cracking problems than with pressure pipe. Every big job that we do with it, we will have a few cracked pieces of pipe. This can be mitigated by being careful when handling it, obviously. 

My side business, I will only use it when I have a lot of vents to run.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use it all the time. I use sch 40 all the time too. In 10 years I have seen about 1/2 a dozen cracks in foamcore. And 1/2 of those could have been from the helper or myself dropping the pipe. 

I like it for the price, flexibility, easy to work with, and it's a lot lighter to carry. 

Sch 40 is great for underground, pressure, flu vent and so on. 

I would recommend foamcore/cell core


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It seemed to work well on the remodel I just did, but I can diffidently tell it is not on the same level as pressure PVC. I'm still going to stay away from it on sewers, but on building drains I may start using it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I use it all the time. Even sewers unless the sewer is deeper than 5 foot then I use solid sch 40


----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

cell core is cheaper.i do everything inside, drain vents, etc. now, builing sewer no heavy traffic 30/34 thin wall. heavy traffic. pvc schl 40.:thumbup:


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Use it on EVERYTHING..... except one ordinance requires sch40 on sump pumps but not pressure fittings tho... Inspector is a %$^^&


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> Use it on EVERYTHING..... except one ordinance requires sch40 on sump pumps but not pressure fittings tho... Inspector is a dik


I like using it too, ive had a cracked piece 2 times in about 5 yrs. lots of times it bows making it harder to look good.


----------

